# Are my beardies eating enough? HELP!! HELP!!



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Can anyone help me? I have adopted three dragons and had them for around 3 weeks and they do not seem to be eating much.

I bough two box of crickets, one mealworms and then just recently bought another box of mealworm, crickets and locust.

They are under weight so i would assume they would eat more but i have only got through one and a half boxes of crickets and one box of mealworms.

What could be wrong? How much should they eat? They are approximately three years of age, i have one male and two female


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

have you haad them checked out by a vet, maybe had parasites ong of my females did that so i left her but made sure she eat something like wax worms and she only eat like 1-2 crickets every so often i move her and 4 other beardies into a larger viv and she eats like a pig i presume she was stressed a little, what size viv are they in also are they active how are they?
thanks sophie


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

they are uite docile and seem very relaxed. when i got them i was told they would eat a whole tub of crickets between them easily and they still have not got through it. they did like the locust.

the tank is 4ftx1ft9x1ft6

i have not had them checked at the vet yet. i need insurance first

the problem is the crickets hide all the time in the log i have, but when i put different food in there individually they seem more interested


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hmmm.. get yourt insurance and take themt o the vet it could be parasites or something they should be alrite in a viv that size, maybe they need to settle abit more some can take longer than others as i no my male took along while more than my females, what seems to be there favouite so far and what are they eating most of maybe get a box of wax worm to put the weight on a little,make sure the male is not mating as it is a rick as you dont want them mating if they are under weight and they are carring eggs as this can put the female at risk, maybe empty the viv when feedeing i used to do that when they were in a smaller viv ass there was to many places for the crickets to hid, when you pick them up do they feel cold warm, too warm freezing cold?
thanks sophie


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

They were abodoned before, hence the adoption. They love locust and mealworm but always thought these were more of a treat.

They feel ok when held, luke warm rather than too cold or hot

The crickets are going down slowly, they do eat i just want to make sure that its enough to survive. To me they look quite thin, but i am no vet.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

have you got any photos to show they weight also how about weighing them every week to actually see weather they are losing or gaining weight they should be fine uif they are still eating maybe they just wasnt fed properly when they were young so dont eat as much when adults i have a skinny male i was telling you about he is scranny and thin looking but he is active and ok he eats liek a pig but just doesnt gain anything i presume it is somehting to do with his previous owners,
thanks sophie


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

i will try and attach photos soon and will try weighing them up


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

it will help alot if you do weigh them hope my info will help.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

it was a great help thanks


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

no probz


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

just to inform that last nights feed was a success. I emptied the tank and a whole box of crickets went in a matter of minutes, thanks for the advice. Hopefully, i can start to leave items in tank after a while but for now this is definately working. Thank you for all advice


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

it's all right and i am so glad they have got a good appetiate, that is what the forums are there for,
thanks sophie


----------

